# Looking for members



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, my friend backed out of a band we were supposed to start (and i had written a lot of music for) so i decided, to make it easier, I wanted to take out drums and bass, and make it a acoustic trio. I want to have one rhythm/vocalist and one lead. I cant really explain the genre, but i want it to sound something like this, but acoustic, and without screaming. Anyone interested?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

<sigh>Move it to Ottawa and I'll play along. :tongue:


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

where abouts are you im always down for a jam or something.. but i would prefer to play with some kids my own age im 17 now... so yea.. lol:rockon2:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I live in etobicoke (Scarlet & Eglinton).


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Some covers I want to do are:

John Mayer - Message in a bottle
The Postal Service - The District sleeps alone tonight (and maybe Such Great Heights or This Place Is a Prison)
Bloc Party - Helicopter
The Prize Fighter Inferno - The Fight of Moses Early
The Fall of Troy - F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> John Mayer - Message in a bottle


You mean The Police. Mayer covers their song.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> You mean The Police. Mayer covers their song.


I know, i just want to do the John Mayer version


----------



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> I live in etobicoke (Scarlet & Eglinton).


hey........that's my old stompin grounds.........went to Scarlett Heights


----------

